# Aspire ESP 30W Battery



## Rafique (11/2/15)

Whats your opinion?




1.Power on and off: Click Fire Button 5 times within 2 seconds to lock or unlock the mod. Variable Wattage: Turn the rotary knob at the top of the mod clockwise or counterclockwise to increase or decrease the output wattage from 5W to 30W for vaping needs. Screen display: The Screen will display the battery power, resistance of atomizer, wattage and voltage. When the atomizer is not detected, the Screen will display “Check atomizer”. When the mod is in low power, the Screen will display “Check battery”.
2.BASIC INSTRUCTIONS:
Power on and off: Click Fire Button 5 times within 2 seconds to lock or unlock the mod.
Variable Wattage: Turn the rotary knob at the top of the mod clockwise or counterclockwise to increase or decrease the output wattage from 5W to 30W for vaping needs. 
Screen display: The Screen will display the battery power, resistance of atomizer, wattage and voltage. When the atomizer is not detected, the Screen will display “Check atomizer”. When the mod is in low power, the Screen will display “Check battery”.
Pass-through: The mod is charged by micro USB cable; the light is red when charging and it will turn to green when fully charged. You can use the Mod while it’s charging.
Helpful Hints: A clean Mod is a happy Mod! Always keep your Mod clean and free of dirt and oil. Periodically clean the 510 threads and positive contact point with a paper towel or Q-Tip. 

3.SPECIFICATIONS:
* 1900mAh LiPo Battery
* 5-30W Adjustable
* Self-Adjusting 510 connections.
* Will fire atomizer resistances as low as 0.30Ω
Details please refer to our website:http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (11/2/15)

I like the way it look . If somebody bring it in i will be tempted to buy it .


----------



## Rafique (11/2/15)

Me to, 22mm looks like it slightly overlaps


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Nice one Aspire 

They are definitely targeting the Kanger K-Box with this one...and, depending on price, this one is the nicer of the two 
Your move KangerTech 

Begun, the Clearo-Maker Box Wars have


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Rafique said:


> Me to, 22mm looks like it slightly overlaps



I'll wait for you to get one + about a week and then buy/trade it from you


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/15)

I like the one in the first pic, but not the purple bits.

Would definitely be interested in the first


----------



## Rafique (11/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I'll wait for you to get one + about a week and then buy/trade it from you


 so true, when its available here il probably get one. you have dibs on first trade

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

Branding too heavy for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

i like the carbon look to it,pass threw charging is also a big thumps up. think i might get me one of those.will look nice with a black magma rda or dark horse on there.


----------

